# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Ngồi chán code ra cái này.

## Tien Manh

Tạm đặt tên nó là CNC MONITOR. Code trong 1 ngày nên nó cũng đơn giản. Hiển thị X Y Z, status của máy.
Các bác góp ý. Em giải thích nguyên tắc sau. Sơ qua là VDK 8051 + UART, sắp tới dùng thử STM32 + touch screen xem.

----------

Gamo, solero, suu_tam

----------


## CKD

Cái này cũng có thể dùng cho Mach3. Bác giao tiếp dùng MODBUS RTU hay gì thế bác? Nếu sẵn MODBUS thì chuyển qua Mach3 ngay và luôn.

----------


## jimmyli

dùng 8051 hã? hình như có thấy bản sài pic nhỏ gọn hơn đó  :Big Grin:  để tìm lại thử, thấy chưa cần thiết nên chưa sài, mà hình như là anh manhst phải không hè? Key của anh em sài ok rồi nhưng khổ nổi bệnh nhát đang nổi lên nên chưa lắp vào tủ điện được, không biết bên usbplanet có chức năng offline như trong mach3 không nhỉ, nếu có chức năng đó việc canh phôi chạy gỗ mới linh hoạt được  :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

Giao diện trên PC bác dùng môi trường gì viết vậy?

----------


## thuhanoi

> dùng 8051 hã? hình như có thấy bản sài pic nhỏ gọn hơn đó  để tìm lại thử, thấy chưa cần thiết nên chưa sài, mà hình như là anh manhst phải không hè? Key của anh em sài ok rồi nhưng khổ nổi bệnh nhát đang nổi lên nên chưa lắp vào tủ điện được, không biết bên usbplanet có chức năng offline như trong mach3 không nhỉ, nếu có chức năng đó việc canh phôi chạy gỗ mới linh hoạt được


Có chế độ simulate đó

----------


## Tien Manh

> Giao diện trên PC bác dùng môi trường gì viết vậy?


Đó là giao diện của Planet CNC anh ơi. Bọn nó viết bằng .NET C#

----------

imechavn

----------


## Tien Manh

> Cái này cũng có thể dùng cho Mach3. Bác giao tiếp dùng MODBUS RTU hay gì thế bác? Nếu sẵn MODBUS thì chuyển qua Mach3 ngay và luôn.


Em dùng API của Planet, viết bằng C#, dùng UART bình thường với baudrate thôi. Mấy giao thức kia em có đọc qua nhưng ko hiểu lắm  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Tien Manh

> dùng 8051 hã? hình như có thấy bản sài pic nhỏ gọn hơn đó  để tìm lại thử, thấy chưa cần thiết nên chưa sài, mà hình như là anh manhst phải không hè? Key của anh em sài ok rồi nhưng khổ nổi bệnh nhát đang nổi lên nên chưa lắp vào tủ điện được, không biết bên usbplanet có chức năng offline như trong mach3 không nhỉ, nếu có chức năng đó việc canh phôi chạy gỗ mới linh hoạt được


Planet có hết các chức năng MACH3 có. Bản PIC nó dùng I2C, bị hạn chế. Cái này tớ thêm button hoàn toàn có thể điều khiển máy bằng nút ngoài như máy công nghiệp. Thua mỗi khoản đọc code từ thẻ nhớ

----------


## emptyhb

Planet đúng là có hết các chức năng như mach3, thậm chí có nhiều cái hay hơn. Nhưng mà dùng dùng cho máy chạy gỗ thì không ổn, giật kinh hồn luôn, không êm được như mach3 với ncstudio.

Lúc nào rỗi cũng sẽ thử nghịch với API của nó xem sao

----------


## Tien Manh

> Planet đúng là có hết các chức năng như mach3, thậm chí có nhiều cái hay hơn. Nhưng mà dùng dùng cho máy chạy gỗ thì không ổn, giật kinh hồn luôn, không êm được như mach3 với ncstudio.
> 
> Lúc nào rỗi cũng sẽ thử nghịch với API của nó xem sao


Phải mua 1 cái AKZ để so sánh mới đrược, nếu đúng giật hơn gửi report cho Planet CNC team. Trước em có gửi 1 lỗi họ cũng đã xử lý trong 1 phiên bản gần đây. Đúng là tây. Rất chuyên nghiệp  :Wink:

----------


## emptyhb

Planet khoan, phay, chạy 2d rất ok, nhưng chạy gỗ đảo chiều liên tục nó giật lắm, không êm. Mình đã thử 2 board, một vài người khác cũng thử và bị tương tự.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Planet khoan, phay, chạy 2d rất ok, nhưng chạy gỗ đảo chiều liên tục nó giật lắm, không êm. Mình đã thử 2 board, một vài người khác cũng thử và bị tương tự.


Nết set thông số gia tốc giống hệt MACH3 thì giật thật và gần như không có gia tốc. Để thấp chút là ok. Cuối tuần đi la liếm bô AKZ rồi thử luôn.

----------

